
Get a TLS/HTTPS certificate using GSuite single sign-on - sourishkrout
https://smallstep.com/blog/easily-curl-services-secured-by-https-tls.html
======
mcstafford
I didn't find a quick answer when searching for the benefits of smallstep vs
letsencrypt. What's your take?

~~~
cjcampbell
My brief read led me to believe they're trying to bring the convenience of
LetsEncrypt to private PKI.

